# Germany vs Baltic country for work IT company?



## rajdevops (Jan 20, 2019)

Single IT guy, need inputs to evaluate two offers.
55k-Germany - Product base company in Saxony (not that old firm though)
39k-Baltic states (capital of that country) - A standard Multinational consulting company standard benefits..

Cost of living in more in germany in general compared to Baltic region as i am aware..
Still if someone can guide, can i live comfortably in Germany (i prefer) with this or Baltic MNC is better?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

rajdevops said:


> Single IT guy, need inputs to evaluate two offers.
> 55k-Germany - Product base company in Saxony (not that old firm though)
> 39k-Baltic states (capital of that country) - A standard Multinational consulting company standard benefits..
> 
> ...


Where in Saxony? How big is the town you would be living in?

There would be a huge difference in daily life if you lived in Dresden or Leipzig or in a smaller place. If in a smaller place, then a lot would depend on the location - near the Czech border? Closer to Brandenburg or Thuringia or Bavaria? All of that will factor into what activities will be available to you.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

55 k gross in Germany is about 34k net (after taxes and all social security contributions for a single person).

Although it is more than enough to live on that income in Sachsen (expect perhaps Leipzig) , I wouldn't recommend the area for foreigners who can't speak German.


----------



## rajdevops (Jan 20, 2019)

ALKB said:


> Where in Saxony? How big is the town you would be living in?
> 
> There would be a huge difference in daily life if you lived in Dresden or Leipzig or in a smaller place. If in a smaller place, then a lot would depend on the location - near the Czech border? Closer to Brandenburg or Thuringia or Bavaria? All of that will factor into what activities will be available to you.


Sorry i missed to mention detail, its Leipzig.
So would you recommend *Leipzig* or Riga?


----------



## rajdevops (Jan 20, 2019)

*Sunshine* said:


> 55 k gross in Germany is about 34k net (after taxes and all social security contributions for a single person).
> 
> Although it is more than enough to live on that income in Sachsen (expect perhaps Leipzig) , I wouldn't recommend the area for foreigners who can't speak German.


Thanks for your inputs. @*Sunshine *
Yes, i am afraid i don't speak German.. but for now thinking about living and comparing these two places.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I know they often say that multinational hi tech companies "have English as their company language" - but to live anywhere you still have to deal with the locals when you rent a flat, buy your groceries or see a doctor or deal with the immigration authorities. Ultimately German will probably be more useful to you than Latvian. But you are going to need the local language to some degree. Will either employer commit to offering you language lessons?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

*Sunshine* said:


> Although it is more than enough to live on that income in Sachsen (expect perhaps Leipzig) , I wouldn't recommend the area for foreigners who can't speak German.


That's code for "not the best option for visible minorities" with the possible exception of Leipzig.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Nononymous said:


> That's code for "not the best option for visible minorities" with the possible exception of Leipzig.


Yes, I wanted to see first just how dicey the situation could be. Leipzig or Dresden will possibly be okay and things may have changed somewhat in recent years but let's just say that my husband, who is originally from Pakistan and has been in Germany for 20 years now, will not go to Sachsen at all. 

Which may be irrational or overly cautious but there it is.

Don't know about Riga, unfortunately.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

It's not unusual for people of colour to have a personal Sachsen-Verbot. Whether that's overkill or not is impossible for a person in my circumstances to comment on.


----------



## rajdevops (Jan 20, 2019)

Bevdeforges said:


> I know they often say that multinational hi tech companies "have English as their company language" - but to live anywhere you still have to deal with the locals when you rent a flat, buy your groceries or see a doctor or deal with the immigration authorities. Ultimately German will probably be more useful to you than Latvian. But you are going to need the local language to some degree. Will either employer commit to offering you language lessons?


I totally agree with you, local language is must as i have to go out for some or the other reason..
Which is why i have started my German lesson now it self , so that by the time paper work is done i am at least somewhere with my German skills.
Appreciate your inputs @*Bevdeforges*


----------



## rajdevops (Jan 20, 2019)

Nononymous said:


> That's code for "not the best option for visible minorities" with the possible exception of Leipzig.


thanks for adding that..


----------



## rajdevops (Jan 20, 2019)

ALKB said:


> Yes, I wanted to see first just how dicey the situation could be. Leipzig or Dresden will possibly be okay and things may have changed somewhat in recent years but let's just say that my husband, who is originally from Pakistan and has been in Germany for 20 years now, will not go to Sachsen at all.
> 
> Which may be irrational or overly cautious but there it is.
> 
> Don't know about Riga, unfortunately.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts and adding personal experience.
I was also looking for feedback on if the given figure is enough for a single guy, who make decent living in home country _(and good saving...with MNC job)_ to move to Leipzig with this offer?


----------



## Shimakaze (Nov 3, 2021)

I was born and raised in Germany as a foreigner and from my personal experience I wouldn't recommend foreigners to come here.
Everyone has a different experience of course especially depending on where you are from, or what you look like. More and more people are leaving Germany and the trend has been growing for years. Perhaps things might change with the new gov. but I lost all hope at this point.

You should talk with some locals - actual Germans and foreigners - to get a better idea of every country. Not everything seems as good as people make it out to be especially in the case of Germany.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

rajdevops said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts and adding personal experience.
> I was also looking for feedback on if the given figure is enough for a single guy, who make decent living in home country _(and good saving...with MNC job)_ to move to Leipzig with this offer?


Whole families live on less than that.

Those who are used to the subcontinent and the middle east are usually shocked by the cost of living, taxation and social contributions. Also, domestic help is not the norm and expensive. So, if you as a single guy don't know how to wash clothes, keep up your own place and cook your own meals, you either have to learn fast or spend a lot of money on such things.

Generally, people don't come to Europe (and especially Germany) for the savings but for the experience as a stepping stone to further their career elsewhere.


----------

